

Sched.org uses Zapier to build their own Hubot: Notorious B.O.T. - WadeF
https://zapier.com/blog/2012/06/11/get-notifications-notorious-bot/

======
ericcholis
Now I'm aware of Zapier, pretty slick app. I'm sure I can find many uses for
this...

